# Additional documents upload after submitting CDS application



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

Bonjour all!

So after submitting the CDS application on AEEF (I think there is another abbreviation for it but I forgot like ANEF or something..., basically on administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr) what if one wants to add a document and/or change some details? Is there a proper process? In particular if moved from a temporary address (Airbnb) from the first month staying in France to a long-term rental (with proper rental contract and first electrical bill available etc). Surely this is a super common case, with 90% of Etrangers (  ) who are applying for the permit starting with an aparthotel, an Airbnb or a similar temporary setup in the first 4-6 weeks before finding a "dream home".

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

Bump on the thread


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your move is within the same departement, you may want to contact the prefecture to ask how to submit a change of address while your dossier is in process. If you've moved from one departement to another one, start by contacting the prefecture for the "new" departement (i.e. the one that your dossier should be transferred to).


----------



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

Thank you @Bevdeforges


----------

